# Project Garage



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello DW :wave:

Finally,my brother got someone in to look at the garage,i believe everything is going to get plastered or something along the times of that  I will update everyday with loads of pics for the members so suffer from reading too much 

At the moment only half of the garage is being done - due to the amount of clutter and rubbish which fills the whole of the other side

Okay now back on topic - the guys came round at 9-ish and my brother opened the garage for them and let them do thier stuff.I went down to check on them at 11.45 and they have barely started.They have been hammering something all day but didnt really get started on the ceiling till i went down to check up

Enough chat - onto the pics

Tried to get a few pics to give you an idea what it was like before.This is a picture of the other side which still needs to be done


















And this is what they have been putting up 









now for it all put up on one side



























having a wee check, I noticed this 


















quite a big gap,but then i dont think it will matter anyways.But i also noticed that my lights arent iline anymore so i guess thats another job for them.But it seems like they have done so little for 6 hours

Update tomorrow with more pics guys :thumb:

Ed


----------



## Sandro (Mar 16, 2008)

taking shape! bring on the updates


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Looks good, the gap is ok, they'll scrim tape all the joints anyway, you should see the state of the plasterboards in new build houses! It makes look like a work of art!


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice mate - Keep the updates coming through :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Most important room in the house it should have proper decoration 

Nice work, keep the updates coming


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

thanks for all the replys guys :thumb:
sorry i dont thnk i mentioned that am not doing this myself 
got builders to come in to do it - am too lazy plus i had school today :lol:


updates coming soon ill take pictures once the builders have left


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

*Wednesday 11th *

A update for today
walls got done today,same thing that ceiling got done with
so now all the walls ave been plaster boarded its looks alot better and starting to take shape

now for the pics of today













































i found this to be slightly amusing
Someones been walking on the ceiling :lol:









now some with the lights on


















Am not sure when the builder or new builders are coming round,so there might not be a update till next week
I need to move everything from one side to another so the builder can get access to the other side of the garage to get the rest of the walls and ceiling done.Still need to get a quote for the loft of something.He was briefly talking to me about it so i told him best to ive my brother a ring

hope you can all wait a wee while more for updates 

Ed


----------



## BestGear (Mar 25, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> .....i believe its called chip rock
> 
> Ed


http://www.gyprock.com.au/

Close... its a trade name...."everything else is just plasterboard"...

David


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

BestGear said:


> http://www.gyprock.com.au/
> 
> Close... its a trade name...."everything else is just plasterboard"...
> 
> David


well plaster board then 

i guess i will have to change things a bit then


----------



## 1996a6v6 (Feb 8, 2008)

Looks to be coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

BestGear said:


> http://www.gyprock.com.au/
> 
> Close... its a trade name...."everything else is just plasterboard"...
> 
> David


your correct - it is basic plaster board
just found a large bag or gyprock in the garage am guessing its to go top of the plaster board ?

had a quick chat with the brother and he isnt liking the standard of finish and he is going to get another guy in to finish the job properly,being its probably going to be the best looking room in the house


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

looks like ronnies and harry's thread seems to be attracting the most attention :lol:


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Looking good mate, keep up the good work. 

Ps my garage is alot bigger than yours


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

MontyCountryman said:


> Looking good mate, keep up the good work.
> 
> Ps my garage is alot bigger than yours


you live on a farm but :lol:


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Yes mate i do live in a farm. Not what i would say a farm is but ok go with you.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

well its a bloody bungalow :lol:
and your over looked


----------



## MontyCountryman (Dec 9, 2007)

Ah we know all the neighbours anyway, Next doors in a home and the others are dont bother there arses.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not much of an update only took 2 snaps
But the garage is finally plastered - half of the garage anyways :lol:



















Next will be to let it dry first then to paint and move everything over to do the same process all over again 
Then to sort the floor and look for kitchen units and maybe a suite because I loved ronnies idea so much :lol:
Also the back door will need replacing


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice looking good, will feel like a second home when it's painted


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Epoch said:


> Nice looking good, will feel like a second home when it's painted


It used to be painted :lol:
Now all my hard work painting it a while ago has just flew out the window


----------



## silver bmw z3 (Apr 30, 2007)

Looking good, especially liking the detailed technical descriptions

"walls got done today,same thing that ceiling got done with"


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

silver bmw z3 said:


> Looking good, especially liking the detailed technical descriptions
> 
> "walls got done today,same thing that ceiling got done with"


:lol:
Theres not much to say


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Silva1 said:


> It used to be painted :lol:
> Now all my hard work painting it a while ago has just flew out the window


Progress in always painful!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

But where is the fun if you are not doing it yourself ( I hired a few people to do mines ) :lol:

I hope my place doesnt turn out to be a local meet


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

I really need to make a start on our garage, a skip will be required for that one though!

Coming along well Ed.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> I really need to make a start on our garage, a skip will be required for that one though!
> 
> Coming along well Ed.


Just the other half to do :lol:
I have a double garage not single as it might seem in the pictures


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Hurry up and get that garage done so you can work on my car :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

koi said:


> Hurry up and get that garage done so you can work on my car :thumb:


Its still drying off 
Plus your at the other end of scotland 

Graham ?! :driver:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay a trip to B&Q is planned, need to get paint emulsion and some oil based paint incase the damp comes back through again :wall:
Might treat myself to a few radiator brushes while am there

The plan to is go for the american 2 tone style with the vinyl strip running roughly half way along the walls so keep a eye on this thread as I finally get my finger out and get something done


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

At last a update, Its been a long while and it looks like i havent done much but I'll tell you now its been bloody hard work.In the end I needed to drop it down by a few inches and went over the top as some areas  Everything needed a good 2 coats of white emulsion not fully finished with the white as I ran out of it  Soon will have all the white finished so I can start on the lower half with which was suppose to be grey but my brother bought a colour which resembles 'wholewheat' so basicly a creamly colour



















Orginal plan was to drop it down a few inches so that I had around 110cm to play with when applying the 2nd colour









But got carried away









Some areas needed filling, This still needs flatting out









This is either going to be filled or replaced..









Now sure what to do with this yet, Paint the insides ? or put a mesh cover over it or both ?









Ed


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

hm... Not a very popular thread by the looks of it


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

so jelouse!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cheers :thumb:

Only the other side of the garage to do :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay another update 
Got the 2nd colour on the walls and its looks great 

Big brother helped out and done the grey which turned out to be blueish :lol:
Though need another coat on the lower half
But looks way lot better now

Oh and to add we left the very bottom parts as a skirting board is geting fitted so it didnt really matter if we painted it or not

And the piks enjoy 






















































As you can see here need a bit more white as it wasnt covering the grey/blue enough and it just kills as you can still see the grey through it









Ed


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Looks classy, i think a shiney floor would look spot on


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Its definitely coming along well...
Just need to give a few areas a final coat before I can think about flooring


----------



## grahamgolf (Jul 27, 2008)

coming along well


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thats what I said


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

And your bartering on the shampoo :doublesho


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Valet Magic said:


> And your bartering on the shampoo :doublesho


:lol::lol:

Dad's been funding my little project


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay, just a small update
Basicly got a red strip painted on

I was hoping just to get a roll of red vinyl to save time messing around with masking tape, but I guessed not 

Well after messing about with masking tape got a strip put down
Though because I was using cheapo masking tape its lighted in most areas so I need to touch it up with a artistic brush

Looks way lot better now

Yes 6 cases of wine is so detailing purposes
Helps as a drying aid 


















Just need to get a skirting board to go all around and maybe do something about the floor

How could I not forget about taking a picture of my dw banner


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

nice work looking good wish i had something like this to work in and store my stuff in


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

You could always ask if you could put your stuff in mines
Loads of space


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

lol thanks.my grandparents have a double garage so im slowly trying to move them out of it and me into it.my grandads offered to give me a cabenet to keep my stuff in. :thumb:


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

looks so nice, the colours compliment one another very well. Well done!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks sh!t. :lol:

Only joking it's coming along well, what you doing when it floor?

(Is it Tonic Wine? :lol: )


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

swordjo said:


> Looks sh!t. :lol:
> 
> Only joking it's coming along well, what you doing when it floor?
> 
> (Is it Tonic Wine? :lol: )


Nope, some fancy stuff. definitely table wine :lol:
Am totally not sure whats happening with the floor, maybe just paint to reduce dust etc


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

My old man used to run a second hand car sales garage with those exact colours! How wierd!


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Not very


----------



## Simon01 (Jan 14, 2008)

Its looking good stuff from start to finish, bet your looking forward to christening it with your 'first' :buffer: car since the renovation


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cheers

Glad you mention 
My mate is bringing his cilo round to the full works 
Look out for one in 2 weeks time :thumb:


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

nice work


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Well thanks


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

love this colour scheme! How did you get the 'go faster' stripe the same height the whole way around the garage?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Just with a tape measure, marked off the height off the floor and taped off for painting
Its a good idea to step back a little just to check if you havent went squint anywhere


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Gonna give it a try eventually


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Still deciding wither its worth painting the floor
Though it does build up some amount of dust - but its only trying to find the time and good weather so I can clear everything out to gain more access to places

At the moment its looking a bit sorry for itself, it took quite some damaging from the damp so next stop is to pop down to b&q and get some oil based paint and then to repaint it afterwards :wall: Then a good tidying up, and hopefully after all that I could fit the car back in it :lol: By that time I could be tucking in my wee first car 

Watch this space :thumb:
Ed


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

This looks great......... Alot of work but great finish.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Okay a tiny update
I know many have been egar for this :tumbleweed:

Up to now the weather hasnt been exactly brilliant, well main reason is I cant stand the cold in the garage 
So today was slightly warmer - I managed to tidy it to some extent yesterday and re-started work today

All that was done was filling of any deep holes etc with some stuff I found lying around



















Done the pillar aswell









After a few minutes of searching the floor looked like this 
The huge white area isn't paint - I got bored and decided to nitromor the floor and found it to clean it up nicely  But not and option to do the whole floor with nitromors :lol:









As you can see its change slgihty
From this 









To this









Basicly alot more crap is back inside :lol:
Hopefully once the plaster stuff has fully set on the pillar I tend to flatten it a touch and apply more of that crap and get it as smooth as I can. I should really just plaster it would get a much better finish that way
The floor hopefully if dad will fund it  I'll relevel the floor and buy some epoxy paint from costco.
Stay tuned :thumb:

Ed


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

is the floor done yet? :lol:


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

Costco sell epoxy paint?


----------

